# Lox



## tropics (Oct 27, 2018)

Followed Bballys' recipe an procedure 
Bought the Salmon at Sams' Club the sign had it as skinless,I took one didn't read it someone was kind enough to put one with skin in that pile.(bast***) 






Didn't get the pic with the dill on top before wrapping






Should have nice weather during the week to smoke it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks good so far Richie!
I love lox & I am out of it, just waiting for it to cool down!
AAl
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wait a minute, wait a minute(said with my best Jackie Gleason voice). How are you getting good weather this weekend. I'm only a few hours away and we're expecting rain, freezing rain, and snow.


On a more serious note: The salmon looks really good Richie, can't wait to the final results. My daughter is coming up sometime around Christmas and I need to restock my supply of lox.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good so far Richie!
> I love lox & I am out of it, just waiting for it to cool down!
> AAl
> Al


This is a good time of the year temps should be in the 50s'
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute(said with my best Jackie Gleason voice). How are you getting good weather this weekend. I'm only a few hours away and we're expecting rain, freezing rain, and snow.
> 
> 
> On a more serious note: The salmon looks really good Richie, can't wait to the final results. My daughter is coming up sometime around Christmas and I need to restock my supply of lox.
> ...


Chris I said week not weekend LOL looking at maybe Wed. or Thurs.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

Rinsed the Salmon and soaked for 2.5 hrs then into the fridge for 24 hrs





Dried for 3 hrs before smoking no pics in the smoker





In the fridge again for 24 more hrs before slicing





Picked up a nice Onion Bagel smeared some Cream Cheese,Capers & Lox





Breakfast is served





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

That looks really good Richie, nice job on the slicing also.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2018)

That's beautiful Richie.     Finally cooling off here for me to get some stuff done


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks really good Richie, nice job on the slicing also.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Chris thanks just glad I can still use a knife without cutting myself.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> That's beautiful Richie.     Finally cooling off here for me to get some stuff done



Adam The weather is crazy warm yesterday and today,I've been outside in a Tee working on cleaning the garden.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

Good looking lox Richie!
Only thing I do different is I put about an inch thick of lox on my bagel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking lox Richie!
> Only thing I do different is I put about an inch thick of lox on my bagel!
> Al



Al Thanks I had to squeeze that bagel to bite it LOL we bought 2 and saved one for a repeat tomorrow.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice looking lox. Why just one fillet? You will run out in no time.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Good looking lox Richie!
> Only thing I do different is I put about an inch thick of lox on my bagel!
> Al


I see your inch and raise you ....no bagel.

Just piles of lox, avocado and capers.


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice looking lox. Why just one fillet? You will run out in no time.


Sams only had single packs,even BJs had the same single packs.I don't mind making it again when I have too.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> I see your inch and raise you ....no bagel.
> 
> Just piles of lox, avocado and capers.



I do just a thick sliced onion & a pile of lox on a bagel, nothing else. I use 6 oz of lox per bagel.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I do just a thick sliced onion & a pile of lox on a bagel, nothing else. I use 6 oz of lox per bagel.
> Al


6oz eh? You got this down to a T like all your smokes. No wonder they are perfect...every time.

I love lox so much- i try eating it different ways. There was a thread here a while ago: what cheese you like with lox. Somebody said: blue cheese. I thought: come on...
Then I tried it. Lovely.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

How long was the smoke?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> 6oz eh? You got this down to a T like all your smokes. No wonder they are perfect...every time.
> 
> I love lox so much- i try eating it different ways. There was a thread here a while ago: what cheese you like with lox. Somebody said: blue cheese. I thought: come on...
> Then I tried it. Lovely.



Well I have never heard of Blue cheese on lox, but if you say it's good, I will have to give it a try.
But honestly I could just eat lox just by itself. It has to rank up in the top 3 foods that I like the best, maybe even number one!! I think I could eat it everyday & never tire of it.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I have never heard of Blue cheese on lox, but if you say it's good, I will have to give it a try.
> But honestly I could just eat lox just by itself. It has to rank up in the top 3 foods that I like the best, maybe even number one!! I think I could eat it everyday & never tire of it.
> Al


Same here


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 2, 2018)

Im a fan Richie! Looks like you nailed it to me. LOVE!


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> How long was the smoke?



Smoked with Alder & Cob 3.5 hrs MES 40 was steady 55°F ,I had to bump the heat when I started it was 34°F
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Im a fan Richie! Looks like you nailed it to me. LOVE!


Erik Thanks we have been waiting for the weather to break Thanks for the LOVE I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> Smoked with Alder & Cob 3.5 hrs MES 40 was steady 55°F ,I had to bump the heat when I started it was 34°F
> Richie


I can smell it just by looking at the pics. Hope mine turn as nice as yours.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks really good Richie!  I still have a half salmon filet of gravlax in the freezer - your post has inspired me to pull it out today.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2018)

That lox looks fantastic Richie!!  I love lox with onion and cream cheese.
I still have a fillet of salmon in the freezer (really BIG one).  Gonna have to dig it out and give this a whirl.  Of course, I'll be taking the easy way out--my fillet is skinless.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Looks really good Richie!  I still have a half salmon filet of gravlax in the freezer - your post has inspired me to pull it out today.


Pete Thanks it is good I like how the 3 day cure worked on this,even thou I wasn't planning on it LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That lox looks fantastic Richie!!  I love lox with onion and cream cheese.
> I still have a fillet of salmon in the freezer (really BIG one).  Gonna have to dig it out and give this a whirl.  Of course, I'll be taking the easy way out--my fillet is skinless.  LOL
> POINT
> Gary


Gary believe me I was not happy when I open the package an seen the skin.I am sure you will do a fine job of turning it into Lox.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2018)

That is some top notch lox there my friend!  I need to make some soon!


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is some top notch lox there my friend!  I need to make some soon!



Justin Thank you I wouldn't have tried  it if it wasn't for all the good people on here sharing.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

